# Grayton Beach 8/4



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Went out this morning in search of my first king with a friend. We started casting gotchas out in the surf and caught some huge ladyfish and some bluerunners which was pretty fun. Then we started to troll dead cigs out to about 1.5-2 miles. Richie caught a nice spaniard pretty early which was around 5 lbs and had two more takes that never hooked up. I caught a smaller dolphin on the way out which was cool. Something munched on its tail while i was bringing it in. Later on I hooked up and landed my first king ever! It was pretty fun and pulled me around for a bit. See pics below









I wish I had gotten into kayak fishing earlier on, definitely hooked now!

By the way, what artificials do you guys have luck with kings on? I trolled a long a bomber and a doa deep running bait buster later in the morning to no avail.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats. The dauphin is really cool. Put that mackerel in milk and it will taste great. 

Once the water cleared up life definately came in. We heard the damn that holds back western lake breached allowing it to dump into the ocean. I think that was Wednesday after all the rain. They built it back up plus the sting winds on Thurs cleared the water for Friday. I am by no means an expert but there were more fish on fri and looks like today. 

Nice meeting you. Good luck in school.


----------



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

WAY TO GO JOHN!! that is fantastic. The dolphin is a neat fish. Very nice to meet you...study hard and enjoy school.

Adam


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Thanks! It was a good way to end the trip. Can't wait until next time


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha you're gonna be jealous when you see the king and Spanish we caught. Both firsts as well!! Hate we never got together, lots of family stuff happening.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Prince Caspian said:


> Haha you're gonna be jealous when you see the king and Spanish we caught. Both firsts as well!! Hate we never got together, lots of family stuff happening.


What kayaks were you guys fishing out of? I may have seen you out one morning.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

John - You have a PM in case you have not seen it.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Hobie rentals with yellow paddle blades. Prolly saw me roll in the surf a few times on Wed.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Prince Caspian said:


> Hobie rentals with yellow paddle blades. Prolly saw me roll in the surf a few times on Wed.


I think I may have seen you out there at some point. I was in a tarpon 160 with orange paddle blades and my friend was in a hobie rental as well.


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Try a yozuri. I like the silver and black or silver and blue 5 or 6 " can't recall. Pricey but work good.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats John. I've had luck with Yozuri crystal minnows


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

need2fish said:


> Congrats John. I've had luck with Yozuri crystal minnows


Thanks. I've heard good things about those, just so dang expensive!


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

GAjohn said:


> Thanks. I've heard good things about those, just so dang expensive!


If you can find them at academy, they are usually a lot cheaper.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Prince Caspian said:


> If you can find them at academy, they are usually a lot cheaper.


I'll check it out. Fortunately there is an academy in Auburn.

By the way I want to see your king pictures!


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, so here's my story... I decided we would rent kayaks and target mackeral while we were on vacation in Grayton Beach. Searched the forum on king mac tactics, how-to's, etc... Basically I did a lot of homework. Got to the beach, rigged up a few duster rigs, bought some frozen cigs, rigged my stuff (as well as my buddy's stuff), and got every single one of our ducks in a row. First morning out no luck, I got a sniff on a cig on the bottom, but no takers for either one of us. Next day, however was a different story. Almost as soon as we have lines in the water... FISH ON!!! Buddy got spooled losing all of his line along with my rig! Bear in mind this is on a Walmart spincaster. A few minutes go by...FISH ON! This time he boats the king that you see in the picture. Summary for the day he got bit six times, and boated both fish you see in the pic. All I caught was a remora while drifting a cigar back. Short version of a long story: Every dog has his day, and that wasn't mine. The only difference between my stuff and his was I was using Ande Backcountry GREEN line whereas I respooled him with clear mono. Before I fish again I'm cutting all of that green line off and respooling with clear mono! I had a blast just paddling around a couple miles off shore in a boat that was only 11' long powered by a 1/4HP set of arms:whistling:. This trip definitely confirmed for me that kayak fishing was everything that I wanted it to be.Second pic is my son Matthew enjoying "Daddy's seat".


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Prince Caspian said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I decided we would rent kayaks and target mackeral while we were on vacation in Grayton Beach. Searched the forum on king mac tactics, how-to's, etc... Basically I did a lot of homework. Got to the beach, rigged up a few duster rigs, bought some frozen cigs, rigged my stuff (as well as my buddy's stuff), and got every single one of our ducks in a row. First morning out no luck, I got a sniff on a cig on the bottom, but no takers for either one of us. Next day, however was a different story. Almost as soon as we have lines in the water... FISH ON!!! Buddy got spooled losing all of his line along with my rig! Bear in mind this is on a Walmart spincaster. A few minutes go by...FISH ON! This time he boats the king that you see in the picture. Summary for the day he got bit six times, and boated both fish you see in the pic. All I caught was a remora while drifting a cigar back. Short version of a long story: Every dog has his day, and that wasn't mine. The only difference between my stuff and his was I was using Ande Backcountry GREEN line whereas I respooled him with clear mono. Before I fish again I'm cutting all of that green line off and respooling with clear mono! I had a blast just paddling around a couple miles off shore in a boat that was only 11' long powered by a 1/4HP set of arms:whistling:. This trip definitely confirmed for me that kayak fishing was everything that I wanted it to be.Second pic is my son Matthew enjoying "Daddy's seat".


Very nice! Funny thing is I use that same green ande mono! It did seem like my buddy was having more luck on his clear mono but I'm not sure if there is any correlation since we both used wire duster rigs so who knows.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Everything I came across about king macs says they are very visual predators. Literally the ONLY difference was he had Ande 30lb clear, and I used 30lb green Ande. I made all the rigs with the same length of wire, same size and type of hooks, etc. He got 6 bites, I got a couple of sniffs and a remora.


----------

